# Gaylord Report



## owf (Apr 10, 2014)

There doesn't seem to be a lot of activity on the northern mi boards. Just wondering how things are going for everyone. Any reports on finds in the area yet?


----------



## owf (Apr 10, 2014)

No one is saying a thing. Hmm 
Must be some secrets in northern MI.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

It means there in the woods were you should be


----------



## owf (Apr 10, 2014)

Gotta be happening up there. Just wondering when to make the trip.


----------



## morel-magnet (Jan 28, 2013)

I've been picking nice greys and blondes in the Waterloo Rec Area this week (So. Mich.). With all the extra warm temps, and the rain predicted for mothers day weekend, I'm thinking I'll come up in the Gaylord area on the 12th or 13th for a couple days. Shroom Hard or Stay at Home!


----------



## owf (Apr 10, 2014)

Im on my way north. You guys save me some up there.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Jack, If all goes as planned Mushroom Mary and I will be in your area Tuesday A.M. to hunt the woods that were my first morel experience, I always try to go back there. We would like to meet and enjoy a Talleys burger. I will post or call to see if you are free. Brad If you are near we would like to meet you too. I will buy the burgers and suds. Thank You


----------



## owf (Apr 10, 2014)

Talleys must be good. You guys talk about it like it is anyway. Im gonna have to stop in there


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

MMH, sound good so far. OWF, Talleys was voted the "Best Burger in Northern Michigan "


----------



## mushroom312 (May 15, 2015)

Hey all, new round here but I but I believe Jack, you used to impart your wisdom at my old favorite site, North Country Morels. I was bummed when that site disappeared, lot of very informed folks used to converse there. I'm also planning a midweek trek up to Lewiston next week. Wondering what you all are expecting to find? Any chance of blacks still happening? Down here in Oakland they were in and out like a flash.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Welcome !! Blacks should still be in, and maybe some whites. I think I have an idea where you may be going. I haven't heard a report from there, as a group of my friends have been there since Monday. I'm sure most of Ohio & Indiana are there too.


----------



## owf (Apr 10, 2014)

Gonna have to check that burger out then. All packed and heading north soon. Should be there by morning. Wish me a safe trip.


----------



## cotty (Jan 27, 2013)

any idea what this is

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## mushroom312 (May 15, 2015)

Any thoughts on whether the frost that's headed that way will be severe enough to hamper the shrooms?


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

The frost shouldn't bother them at all. We didn't get a frost here in Lewiston. Yes, also, I used to be on the site till they shut down. Now people are on here and Facebook.


----------



## owf (Apr 10, 2014)

The cooler weather sure does make it more enjoyable to walk in the woods. The ticks skeeters and black flys were terrible the other day


----------



## mushroom312 (May 15, 2015)

I appreciate the inf then as now. Leavin in the a.m. My mom's over on West Twin she say's their expecting frost tonight. Y'all cover other mushrooms on this site? i hunt spring to fall and enjoyed comparing notes with the others at NCM.


----------



## mushroom312 (May 15, 2015)

Anybody here have any luck? I found about 7 after 10 hours of hunting. White and greys. Granted I'm not super experienced esp. here in the northlands but it seems pretty lean to me. I usually at least see cut stems.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

My brother went north and hopefully will call with a report around noon Friday. I will post all info. he has.


----------



## funguy jon (Dec 13, 2012)

We finally got a few all day soaks here in Ogemaw. I found a decent patch of gypsies x) the honeys were popping here and there and even a few black trumpets and a few nice hericium logs found today. Boletes of all kinds, EXCEPT kings... :/ It felt good to be out stretching the back and legs, even though I sweat like a hog. Shroom on.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

I found these the last 2 days. 
Craterellus ignicolor

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0008_zpskqppbthn.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>

Graylings

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0006_zps9mr4iehk.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>

Some Lobsters
<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0038_zpsenb7bjfq.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>

And a Sprasassis americana / radicata


<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0005_zpst1krlcfr.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>

Amanitas

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0024_zpsihjnpsgj.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>

And Honeys

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0004_zpskq4fymtd.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

You're right about the Gypsies & Honeys Jon. Almost all Buttons too.


<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0011_zps9jzsp6me.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0019_zpsr7vxvosq.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## mushroom312 (May 15, 2015)

Nice pics. Hey all was up in Lewiston end of last week. Man what a fruiting. I only went walking for about twenty minutes and must have seen 15 different varieties. I collected only a couple lobsters. Seems a little early but I swear I saw a Blewit. Any body more familiar with the environs care to conjecture upon the likelihood of such a find in this season? Down by me in the O.C. they're at least a month away.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Mushrooms312, we cover all the Mushrooms on here. I live between E.Twin & Tee Lakes. The mushrooms have been going crazy. Most likely you found a Cort. Although I've never seen Honeys fruit in almost 90 deg. weather, like they are now. I have a place I pick Blewets at where people dump their yard leaves in the woods. It produces Blewets like crazy. But as of yet I haven't seen any.


----------



## mushroom312 (May 15, 2015)

My ma's place is on the W. Twin over off Cobb Rd. I find abundant lobsters almost every year end of summer within a quick jaunt from her house. Still waitin' on some good rain here at home. Kids are in school and I'm ready to hit the trails.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

I found a handful of Blewets, Honeys, Lobsters and a bunch of Shaggy manes, just Southwest of W. Twin a couple of days ago. Rain tomorrow and Friday should really drive the Shaggy's crazy. Made some killer Chicken & Shaggy mane Tetrazzini

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0028_zpsau2rlzhl.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>
<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/Wild%20and%20Tame%20Food/IMGP0021_zps6jqkbnnf.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## mushriddler (Mar 12, 2014)

sorry i somehow switched threads. i like the pics and would like to know which ones are safe? because i thought Amanitas were either poison or psychoactive.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

All of them are edible except for the Amanitas, they're poisonous.


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

Jack, I am heading up your way in a week. The 19th. Is anything happening up there yet? I was thinking at least some blacks and greys would going by then. Since you live there and are the local expert I figured you'd be the guy to ask. I won't hold you to any predictions. Thanks in advance. 
I'm coming up to camp anyway. Love the area.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Morelas, Mushroom Mary and I will be heading up on the 19th in the A.M. Is there any way we can contact you up there?


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

mmh, I will have my cell phone although I usually have to drive into a town or up to the top of a big hill to get reception. My email is my name so I'm not posting that on here. I could give you my cell number or you could give me yours. I'm heading up early on the 19th also.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Morelas. I think we are hunting relatively close up north an would like to meet up if circumstances permit. I am uncomfortable with posting personal info. 
I believe you are from the Huntington area, Mushroom Mary and I are in Angola. Maybe we could meet and share phone #s (old school use of "hash tag") 

We could meet at the Angola exit, You say what time Thursday morning and I will name the gas station. We plan on leaving the house at 7 but could adjust to your schedule. Let me know.


----------



## kosciuskomo (Apr 5, 2016)

Good luck folks. Maybe we'll cross paths up there. We stay in boyne falls and hunt the chandler hills area. Will be looking new spots due to the loss of our ash trees.


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

mmh, I was planning to leave around 5:30. I can change my departure time to 6:00 which will put me at the exit at 7:00. That will give my hunting partner more time to eat her breakfast and do her business. She's a Chocolate Lab by the way. So name the gas station and I'll meet you there at 7:00 AM.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Morelas, Lets meet. Take the Angola exit and turn right. There are two Speedway stations we will be at the one on the right hand side (South) in the West side of the parking lot in a small black car. Mushroom Mary is 5 foot tall, I am 6'1" about 240 lbs. so look for a couple fitting that description with the woman severely beating the man about the head and shoulders, I am sure I will have done something wrong by that time to deserve it. LOL

Kosciuskomo, We also hunt in that general area and will be up starting Thursday. If you are able to post while you are up there we could contact via the board and meet if schedules permit.


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

mmh, sounds good. See you Thursday. I'm 6'2 and about 200 lbs..White hair, glasses and a mustache. My Chocolate Lab will be riding shotgun and drooling all over the window. We'll be in a jeep wrangler soft top.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Morelas, I am looking forward to meeting you and will be looking for a Jeep with a lot of drool on the passenger side window. Shroom on my friend


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Morels must shroom. They are pretty scarce this year. Lots of Verpas. The Whites are starting but are very small yet.


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks for the info Jack. It's about what I figured, but local knowledge is the best. I'm coming up Memorial Day weekend as well so it should be good. I like the whites the best so this weekend will work out well I hope.


----------



## kosciuskomo (Apr 5, 2016)

Thank you Jack. Been waiting to hear from you. Thought maybe you were too busy picking. MMH, Thats funny about the Jeep. We'll be in the red one with the frog on the rear window. Each year we see who can find the first one while we're driving trails. If our hotel has wi-fi we'll keep in touch.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Morelas, Still plan on the meet Thursday at 7 In the speedway parking lot,
I will have cell# and e-mail address for you. Good luck on your hunt my friend.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Kosciuskomo, The Jeep drool will hopefully be from Morelas's companion. I do not know her name but I have been told she is a Lab, So I really hope She is the one drooling when they show up At the Angola exit. Good luck up North my friend


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

mmh,I'll be there at 7 with similar information. Looking forward to meeting you and mm.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi Jack, how about this dude (baraban) selling, spamming and just plain over running the board? can you block all this trash somehow?? Also the PHOTO suite hasn't worked all season, is it now a thing of the past? Just kinda curious the direction "Morels.com" is headed, as it seems participation is way down on the forums, and a lot more spammers than in past years. Thought's?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Recent Topics
Gaylord Report 
2 seconds ago

Watch Zootopia Download Full – Zootopia instanmovie. GdRG 
4 seconds ago

@[email protected] Zootopia Full Episode – Zootopia Movie Online.. C8Wg 
20 seconds ago

Zootopia English Full Movie Free Download – Zootopia Download.. OfB7 
33 seconds ago

Watch Zootopia Mediafire – !W.a.t.c.h! Zootopia Streaming. Y0L2


----------



## sully (May 24, 2013)

hey old elm I think you are a hoot! its always nice to hear what you have to say and it sucks you feel that way about this site. here's my report i found 126 grey's and yellows in south western wisconsin and 106 1 day in eastern wisconsin. seems like a pretty darn good year for me. probably have found 275 individual morels or so this year.just checking out this page cause I'm taking a trip over that way.stay positive man and keep giving your good advice and knowledge.thanks!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

THX'z sully, enjoy yr trip &amp; good luck. 
We're well into 300+ this year, and yes we've had to work hard for them, but hey isn't that what it's all about? I've never had an easy time/year of it, but they've all been wonderful. Every year is its own experiance, and I wouldn't have it any other way. Gotta think outside the box, and keep finding new places/ techniques...... Go For It!!


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Kosciuskomo. Mushroom Mary and I spent about an hour forty-five in the woods and found eight. Two were nice sized the rest were big enough to harvest but wish they were bigger. Left a few small ones to reseed. I received a text from Morelas and he did not do well today, said "bone dry" hope you have had better luck. We will try again tomorrow. Good luck,


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Jack, Any input/suggestions for the Morel challenged? Mushroom Mary are here now, Morelas-Must Shroom is East of us and not doing well either. 
The whole family will be up next weekend and am concerned it will be too late. But the most important thing is the family will be together yet we all have a great desire to find our elusive prey. I plan on staying a couple of days later than everyone next weekend and think my best chance will be towards your general area. If am around you I will give a call for a burger at Talleys


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

I am trying something new an would like any input of attempts and successes that anyone may have had doing this. 
I am cutting my Morels in half and laying them on a piece of non breakable glass. Then when they spore out I will use a razor blade to scrape the spores off the glass, put them into a small ziplock bag and take the spores back into the woods to try and reseed. Any advice, suggestions?


----------



## mushroom312 (May 15, 2015)

Hey there. Also gonna be up Lewiston way over the holiday if the timings right I'd love to be in on that Talleyburger rendezvous. As far as your spore idea, just watched a youtube where some guy seemingly grew them all over his yard. Not sure if he collected spores or ordered but he went thru a fairly extensive process of innoculating sterilized rye grains in a canning jar. He eventually made some kind of slurry in a five gallon pail that he then turned into 20 5 gallon buckets which he poured all over his yard. Obviously a little hard to go quite this far in the woods but maybe worth looking at the principles.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Mushroom Mary and I spent a lot of time driving today looking for new areas. We found two that were very promising, One had a lot of Ash with terrain I love, some small hills and gulley's with a lot of small mounds throughout. We hunted about an hour and only found 6. Unfortunately Mushroom has a temporary physical limitation right now so she cant hit it for very long. The other place looked great on my maps but...in less than an eighth of a mile we came across 5 five trucks in pull offs and farther down the road were 5 campers crammed in a small area and then 5 trucks came down the road and pulled in. It apparently is a good area. Very dry but we will try again tomorrow. Good luck to all and may you bags be full.


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

mmh and all , I had similar luck today. I found 8 in a clear cut area. Only 5 keepers though. One was a small yellow the size of my thumb that was so dry it had fallen over. Two were little fresh grays, but they had the characteristics of yellows. Light and thin walled. Almost like they were stunted right after popping. Tried another spot similar to the one mmh described. Lots of ash and mounds. No luck. Even the big depressions had very little water in them. The trillium is in full bloom, but the ferns are way behind. Oh well I found a really cool camp spot on the river for future use and the weather is perfect (for camping ).Good Luck everyone.


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

Almost forgot. I did run into a cow elk in the woods by the river. That was pretty fun.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Morelas, I think we were close to your area today I do not want to get any more specific at this time, Will contact you again whenever possible to give more detail on our location. Hope you get some tomorrow. 
To all...,April precipitation was over a half inch below normal. and up till May 20 Precipitation. is down over 2 inches. It is very dry in the woods, Hunt hard and hope for the best


----------



## kosciuskomo (Apr 5, 2016)

mmh. You got us whooped. We got 5 after about 6 hr hunting, and she found em all. So dry, what is up are not gonna grow. We did find some new spots with lots of elm. Skeeters are worst we've seen up here. Will try some new spots anyway. Good luck to you folks.


----------



## mushu1431 (May 21, 2016)

Any idea on how things are going around Cadillac?


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

I will sum up our hunt this past weekend with this. I Looked at a dying apple that had small wild cherry trees along with three small ash and........Nothing, is there no justice for the Morel challenged?
I pick up trash in the woods, I love my wife, I like puppies. When will I hit it big?
Oh what the Hell, I will just continue humping the woods and hope for the best.
Will be up North again this coming weekend, not optimistic due to the lack of moisture but have vacation days already scheduled and reservations.
May end up at the casino in St. Ignes and I don't even like to gamble or drink but both may happen.


----------



## masterhunter3000 (May 23, 2016)

Found 700 from the 12 to 18th . White just stating


----------



## masterhunter3000 (May 23, 2016)

Found 700 mid Michigan and north. Just starting whites


----------



## masterhunter3000 (May 23, 2016)

Hey new to forum but I found 700 between 12th and 18th in northern Michigan . Like to here from u


----------



## chelios (Jun 30, 2014)

Was in Gaylord Saturday and it is so dang dry, any small morels that were growing are smoked. The drought killed the growth. Good thing you went out between the 12th and 18th, because anything out yet is toast. Don't know if these rains this week will cause another flush or not. Anyway, glad you got your 700 before the weather got em.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Jack, It looks like rain on the way, too little too late? We will be up anyway and give the effort, maybe find new turf and just enough morels for a snack for each of us.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

To anyone heading North this weekend.
My brother is up there now and told me the Mosquitoes are everywhere and The State Police 
are just as thick on the interstate, be careful, be safe and good luck.


----------



## kosciuskomo (Apr 5, 2016)

Well, I have to say we've had worst years. We found an area that had alot of elm, and it paid. We took home 204, and many were large and still pretty fresh. I don't know what was making them grow, cause it's dry. Only 5 were found near ash. Wife found the biggest patch of 30,and I found a patch of 29. Good luck to all you still hunting. See ya all next year.


----------



## bohemianjon (May 6, 2013)

Hey Kosciuskomo...We hunted some known spots in Betsie County that produced in past years and found nothing...way too dry. Curious to know about where you were...county...how far north...area...??? Congrats on the nice find! Thanks


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

Jon,not Kosciuskomo but I found about 40 in Cheboygan and Otsego counties Friday and Saturday. About 15 were past picking some were pretty dry, but a few were fresh and big. Like you said it was very dry. The best ones were in the deep woods. My normal spots didn't produce much.


----------



## bohemianjon (May 6, 2013)

Tks MorelasM...I'm wondering what's happening in the U P??? Maybe the burn areas??? Kinda nice up there this time of the year except for the blackflies. Might be worth one last hunt!


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

Jon, I've never had much luck up there. Just feed the black flies and skeeters. Beautiful area to explore though. They had some big storms last week so it might be good if you know some areas. I've found areas up there that look great, but it usually dry and I don't find the shrooms. Good Luck.


----------



## chelios (Jun 30, 2014)

Hey guys. I went up to the UP on Saturday and even checked out the burn site just west of Manistique. Checked a bunch of other spots, nothing. I think the 10 day drought we had killed the season around Gaylord, and didn't give the UP a chance. Also, the ground Temps are dang near 60 degrees in the UP, and it's getting overgrown. The aspens are leafed out, so the blacks may have skipped a year. Another thing, the burn I mentioned earlier, on the DNR map, was a lot of birch and cherry and other junk, mostly in a very open area, pretty depressing. You don't have to take my word for it, but if you go, there's definitely enough moisture, just bring some luck. Happy hunting!


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Jack,
I want to seriously hunt chants this year (Morel season is just to short) I have been doing some research and think there is only one look a like that has gills that fall apart easily as opposed to the chants gills that are firm.
In the videos that I have watched the leaves on the ground were mostly Oak. but they suggested any hardwood area and stressed after a good rain is the time to hunt. 
I would appreciate any other opinions and input. Thank You


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

MMH, Sorry I just saw this cause I've been busy " Sack'n the Hack'n Idiots " on here, and fishing. Soon all the " Wanna be Hackers " will have nothing to do but play with themselves !!! Facebook.......shhhh, I didn't really say that.......has a site called Chanterelles Across America, It's an excellent place to learn about Chanterelles and their cousins. I'm finding all my Chanterelles in a mixed woods of Maple, Oak and Beech. Secondly, they don't have gills, they have folds. You can see this on these Ghost Chanterelles.


<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0004_zps07ad5e60.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0020_zps2aa13b75.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>

Craterellus, is one of the cousins to Chanterelles, and they have folds instead of gills too.The first picture is Craterellus ignicolor. Some, like Black Chanterelles ( Craterellus fallax ) are almost all smooth. Like these.


<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0035_zpsrjnzrevm.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0035_zpswuc9gexb.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>

Hope this helps, and check out that Site ! Ask any questions, any time you want.

Also maybe this will help with what kind of woods to hunt.

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/HEKwFuDuTR4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

Jack, you are right about the northern Michigan morels. I know you have fished the porcupine wilderness area, but have you ever fished the Keweenaw Peninsula. I'm thinking about going up there camping and fishing in late September. Any Information on that general area would be appreciated. By general area I mean the western third of the upper peninsula. Thanks and good luck with the other shrooms and the fishing.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Cherries already ripening, come on CHANT's ect.....


]//i.imgur.com/sWGSRn2.jpg[/img] ]//i.imgur.com/tiHdDXL.jpg[/img]


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Morels must shroom, I've only fished around the Detour area for Walleye, East side of the UP. I have 5 lakes, all less then a mile from me. And all good for Small mouth and Walleye too, so I don't have to travel far .


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

They are coming on now. I picked these and left 100's of smaller ones.

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0341_zpsrfxoqkvh.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## mushroom312 (May 15, 2015)

That rocks. I'll be up this Friday. Its been so dry here in Oakland county there's hardly any fungus growing at all and my chant honey hole has been barren thus far. What kinda woods do you target for those up there?


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Beech, Maple, Oak mix. We got tons of rain lately.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Jack, Great to hear that you are hittin the Shants, Good luck on the rest of the season.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Plenty of Chanterelles coming on. Another nice rain yesterday will bring out more too.

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0390_zpskmqymrv6.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0406_zpsih8xquqt.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a> 

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0411_zpson2t2ugj.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0412_zps7qcqpjed.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

Dang Jake them r some nice specimens! !!


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="



" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## ogrecharger (Apr 26, 2013)

awesome vid - how many trumpets were eventually in that patch? How did you preserve them?


jack said:


> <iframe width="640" height="360" src="
> 
> 
> 
> " frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

*ogrechrger*, unfortunately I didn't go back for the rest of them, but I'm guessing I didn't come close to picking half of them. I have a de-hydrator so I dried them and stored them in gallon jugs ( plastic ) that I get from the local Bars. The reason I use plastic jugs is because I dropped a full jar of Morels once ( glass ) It had splinters of glass all thru the dried Morels, had to throw them all out. By the way, I have a friend in Joe-burg that found some Blacks already......


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

jack said:


> *ogrechrger*, unfortunately I didn't go back for the rest of them, but I'm guessing I didn't come close to picking half of them. I have a de-hydrator so I dried them and stored them in gallon jugs ( plastic ) that I get from the local Bars. The reason I use plastic jugs is because I dropped a full jar of Morels once ( glass ) It had splinters of glass all thru the dried Morels, had to throw them all out. By the way, I have a friend in Joe-burg that found some Blacks already......


 Jack, Is it normal to be finding Blacks already in the Jo-burg area?


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

*MMH,* I'd say this is about normal. Today it's supposed to be 70º and has rained quit a bit so far.


----------



## Henshoncho (Apr 13, 2017)

Earliest I've picked black's in joberg area was March 22 2014


----------



## Henshoncho (Apr 13, 2017)

Picked 11and left 14 that were too small


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

I appreciate your input and hope you will continue. The general area is very important
for my Morel year.


----------



## Henshoncho (Apr 13, 2017)

Took my mother out Monday and we picked 47 thumb sized blacks in montmorency co.


----------



## Henshoncho (Apr 13, 2017)

Please watch out for those pesky hitchhiking ticks! Already had two free riders.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Henshoncho said:


> Took my mother out Monday and we picked 47 thumb sized blacks in montmorency co.


I very much appreciate the information as you and Jack actually have your boots on the ground in the area. I plan on being around in a couple of weeks but am concerned that the family trip on the weekend of the 19th may be too late. Please continue to keep me informed. Thank you


----------



## Henshoncho (Apr 13, 2017)

I think there will be plenty to pick. Don't worry! You'll find um!


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi guys. Any reports of any grays or yellows in the area yet? How are the blacks doing? Thanks, Jim


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Jack and Henshoncho
Down here in N.E. Indiana Morels are being sold at a couple of grocery stores for $50.00
a pound, WOW. Getting excited about heading up. I see there has been good amount of rain in the area in the last 12 days or so. Any updates? Thank you


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

I was out today in the immediate Lewiston area and only a few 1 inchers. It's still in the 40's and low 50's during the day, low 30's at night.In the next few days they're saying high 20's at night. The ones I found were frostbit. I'm going fishing !!


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

mmh said:


> Jack and Henshoncho
> Down here in N.E. Indiana Morels are being sold at a couple of grocery stores for $50.00
> a pound, WOW. Getting excited about heading up. I see there has been good amount of rain in the area in the last 12 days or so. Any updates? Thank you


What's up? Getting your scouting in huh? Damn reading a post n they saying only 50's n in the 20's wow a different world this time of year the farther north ya go! Was looking to see if anybody was talking about that festival


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

guff76 said:


> Was looking to see if anybody was talking about that festival


Which Festival, there's Boyne, Lewiston and Mesick. Don't care much for Lewistons because it became a Flea Market not even Mushroom related. I have never been to Mesick's but Boyne's is really good. You can make a good day at both Boyne & Mesick. Boyne dates are May 18 - 21, Mesick May 12 - 14


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

jack said:


> Which Festival, there's Boyne, Lewiston and Mesick. Don't care much for Lewistons because it became a Flea Market not even Mushroom related. I have never been to Mesick's but Boyne's is really good. You can make a good day at both Boyne & Mesick. Boyne dates are May 18 - 21, Mesick May 12 - 14


Cool have just recently heard of the boynes n the people said it's good, I'm thinking next year tho, actually mmh is the one who said it's good n another person


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

*MMH,*the Whites are coming !


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Jack, Thank you, the photos are absolutely beautiful. I'm sure will be seeing them in my mind a couple of times today and hopefully while I sleep too.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Jack, Have you hunted burn sites before, if so what can you tell me about them?


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

_*MMH, *_I have not hunted any burn areas. My understanding is to hunt the burns in Jackpines. They are the best producers, from what I hear.


----------



## DentistSpa (May 10, 2017)

I think I just found a Morel. By accident! Growing next to my old shed. I'd love to share a picture with someone to feel better about it. Any idea who I could send it to? Also, any idea if I should do anything with the roots to try to get one to grow next year?
[email protected]


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

DentistSpa said:


> I think I just found a Morel. By accident! Growing next to my old shed. I'd love to share a picture with someone to feel better about it. Any idea who I could send it to? Also, any idea if I should do anything with the roots to try to get one to grow next year?
> [email protected]


Post the picture on here, in your comment.


----------



## DentistSpa (May 10, 2017)

DentistSpa said:


> I think I just found a Morel. By accident! Growing next to my old shed. I'd love to share a picture with someone to feel better about it. Any idea who I could send it to? Also, any idea if I should do anything with the roots to try to get one to grow next year?
> [email protected]


----------



## DentistSpa (May 10, 2017)

This is what I believe to be a Morel, that I found growing under the metal door of my old rusty shed. I saw one once that my father found nearby 30 years ago. Although I think it'd unmistakeable, I'm not the mushroom hunter my father was and would like a 2nd opinion before feeding it to my family. It's currently in a paper bag in my refrigerator....
Thank you.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Your picture in post 106 is a True Morel ( Morchella americana )


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

hey Jack i was just wondering if you have any advice on good counties to hunt this weekend ? originally i was coming up for the boyne fest but now last minute change of plans so i am going to be in michigan this weekend and not really sure how far north i will need to go any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## robert17 (Mar 8, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> hey Jack i was just wondering if you have any advice on good counties to hunt this weekend ? originally i was coming up for the boyne fest but now last minute change of plans so i am going to be in michigan this weekend and not really sure how far north i will need to go any help would be greatly appreciated


I'm headed to Michigan this weekend as well let me know if you here where they are finding them


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

robert17 said:


> I'm headed to Michigan this weekend as well let me know if you here where they are finding them


Will do.... good luck


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye (Apr 8, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> Will do.... good luck


elm girl, you must have wings the way you get around........ ??


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

elmgirl said:


> hey Jack i was just wondering if you have any advice on good counties to hunt this weekend ? originally i was coming up for the boyne fest but now last minute change of plans so i am going to be in michigan this weekend and not really sure how far north i will need to go any help would be greatly appreciated


If you do go to Boyne, Chandler Hill area is good, but you will have to check dead & dying Elms there. The only problem is, so will everyone else be checking that area. Right now it's kind of in the middle of the changes. Blacks are slowing down and the Whites are just starting. Other areas around, you will have to check on the Ash, what's left of them alive. Newly Lumbered areas of Ash are good around the newly cut stumps. ( usually nobody checks those because they think if the tree's gone , no mushrooms will be there ) After a couple of years the mushrooms won't grow any more because of no substraight to support their growth. Just remember that in Mi. the main trees are Black Ash, Poplar / Aspen, old Apple Trees and dead & dying Elm. I know this is kind of vague, but it's the best advice I can give. Don't mess with the Gyromitras, as they are toxic. If you try the Verpas, try a little at first to see if you have a reaction to them. If not, those are almost as good as true Morels. I had a nice batch of them last night. ( I've eaten them for about 50 years now and have never had a problem ) Have a great time here and Good Luck ! Let me know how you do !


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

great thank you!


jack said:


> If you do go to Boyne, Chandler Hill area is good, but you will have to check dead & dying Elms there. The only problem is, so will everyone else be checking that area. Right now it's kind of in the middle of the changes. Blacks are slowing down and the Whites are just starting. Other areas around, you will have to check on the Ash, what's left of them alive. Newly Lumbered areas of Ash are good around the newly cut stumps. ( usually nobody checks those because they think if the tree's gone , no mushrooms will be there ) After a couple of years the mushrooms won't grow any more because of no substraight to support their growth. Just remember that in Mi. the main trees are Black Ash, Poplar / Aspen, old Apple Trees and dead & dying Elm. I know this is kind of vague, but it's the best advice I can give. Don't mess with the Gyromitras, as they are toxic. If you try the Verpas, try a little at first to see if you have a reaction to them. If not, those are almost as good as true Morels. I had a nice batch of them last night. ( eaten them for about 50 years now and have never had a problem ) Have a great time here and Good Luck ! Let me know how you do !


great Thank you


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> elm girl, you must have wings the way you get around........ ??


lol ... i just hate the end of mushroom season in indiana... so i will try to chase them as long as i can


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

elmgirl said:


> lol ... i just hate the end of mushroom season in indiana... so i will try to chase them as long as i can


Elm Girl
I have hunted the Chandler area a bit and may be able to get you going in right direction, it kind of depends on what type of vehicle you have, let me know


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

mmh said:


> Elm Girl
> I have hunted the Chandler area a bit and may be able to get you going in right direction, it kind of depends on what type of vehicle you have, let me know


im just in a lil suzuki sx4 its a very small car... i have hunted allegan county but havent heard of any finds there


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

elmgirl said:


> im just in a lil suzuki sx4 its a very small car... i have hunted allegan county but havent heard of any finds there


Does sx4 mean it is 4 wheel drive?


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

mmh said:


> Does sx4 mean it is 4 wheel drive?


definitely not, lol but im not opposed to walking i quite often backpack in and set up camp? i am wondering if it will be too early in boyne but have the gps set to chandler hill campground


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

elmgirl said:


> lol ... i just hate the end of mushroom season in indiana... so i will try to chase them as long as i can


Morel Season is just the start of the Mushroom Season. There's a lot of Mushrooms that are as good or better then Morels. Chanterelles, Hens, Lobsters, Oysters, Chickens and a whole bunch more. Just keep hanging out on here and you'll see !


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

jack said:


> Morel Season is just the start of the Mushroom Season. There's a lot of Mushrooms that are as good or better then Morels. Chanterelles, Hens, Lobsters, Oysters, Chickens and a whole bunch more. Just keep hanging out on here and you'll see ! yes Jack i hunt chickens and found enough last year i still have a small amt left in the freezer, i also love oysters, and puffballs (not sure of their actual name)


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

@jack ive heard people are saying it is too dry up north? i decided to go to lansing but im leaving there now and heading to cadillac what do you think? do you think its too dry that way


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

elmgirl said:


> @jack ive heard people are saying it is too dry up north? i decided to go to lansing but im leaving there now and heading to cadillac what do you think? do you think its too dry that way


Elmgirl, I was between Kalamazoo And Grand Rapids last weekend and it was very dry. I think most of Michigan is a little dry right now. I would still go north and take my chances. Especially since the Cadillac area is ridiculously overhunted. Hell they take tour busses out and drop people out all over the area. I'm not Jack ,but I have been to Cadillac before. Good Luck this weekend.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

elmgirl said:


> @jack ive heard people are saying it is too dry up north? i decided to go to lansing but im leaving there now and heading to cadillac what do you think? do you think its too dry that way


 Elmgirl, I have heard from a very reliable source that Jack and a few other members of the Northern Michigan Morel Mafia have vast secret underground irrigation system.
I have been carefully watching his posts for encrypted messages to the others and went as far as meeting with him in his home town up North, hoping to see some sort of subtle signal but he has a great poker face. When I crack His group of Morel hoarders code I will post a diagram of the entire system they have in place. lol 
From everything I know it is dry in that area but I would suggest that you make the trip to the area and get familiar with some spots to start. As I said I will assist with some starter spots near the campground you talked about.


----------



## robert17 (Mar 8, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> @jack ive heard people are saying it is too dry up north? i decided to go to lansing but im leaving there now and heading to cadillac what do you think? do you think its too dry that way


Found 8 old yellows last night in coldwater only one was eatable


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

elmgirl said:


> @jack ive heard people are saying it is too dry up north? i decided to go to lansing but im leaving there now and heading to cadillac what do you think? do you think its too dry that way


Like MMH & MORELAS MUST SHROOM stated, it been dry here. We were supposed to get some rain last night & today, no such luck last night. Maybe it'll rain today. The ground beneath the leaves is still wet but the winds are drying some Morels up. I always hunt my immediate area and here it's just the start of the Whites. They're still very small. Low areas that have dew at night will probably be your best bet.Most of the problem we've had is the temps. It's been cold until just a couple of days ago. Supposed to stay warmer at night from now on. It's not much help, but it's all I have.


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

elmgirl said:


> @jack ive heard people are saying it is too dry up north? i decided to go to lansing but im leaving there now and heading to cadillac what do you think? do you think its too dry that way


Elmgirl, it's raining in the Boyne Falls area right now. Might not help a lot by tomorrow, but it's a better bet than Cadillac where it isn't raining.


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

mmh said:


> Elmgirl, I have heard from a very reliable source that Jack and a few other members of the Northern Michigan Morel Mafia have vast secret underground irrigation system.
> I have been carefully watching his posts for encrypted messages to the others and went as far as meeting with him in his home town up North, hoping to see some sort of subtle signal but he has a great poker face. When I crack His group of Morel hoarders code I will post a diagram of the entire system they have in place. lol
> From everything I know it is dry in that area but I would suggest that you make the trip to the area and get familiar with some spots to start. As I said I will assist with some starter spots near the campground you talked about.


mmh, my phone is showing rain up north. A chance on Tuesday and Wednesday also. Starting to look really good for us next week!!!


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

morelas must-shroom said:


> mmh, my phone is showing rain up north. A chance on Tuesday and Wednesday also. Starting to look really good for us next week!!!


Thanks! I am in mesick had to get some sleep  i am heading to traverse for a bit i have heard of some fresh finds there was really hoping to have had better luck by now but if i dont find anything in traverse i will be heading back to the southern part of the state (where i should have stayed they have been having some good finds) but all i can do is look.... thanks for all the info


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

elmgirl said:


> Thanks! I am in mesick had to get some sleep  i am heading to traverse for a bit i have heard of some fresh finds there was really hoping to have had better luck by now but if i dont find anything in traverse i will be heading back to the southern part of the state (where i should have stayed they have been having some good finds) but all i can do is look.... thanks for all the info


_*Hay...have you people considered seeking psychiatric help or is it just way to late for that...*_


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Raining pretty good here in Lewiston, Mi. Finally !


----------



## Henshoncho (Apr 13, 2017)

Rained here a little in Fairview area! Went out last Sunday and picked big beefy blacks! Also a few grays.


----------



## robert17 (Mar 8, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> Thanks! I am in mesick had to get some sleep  i am heading to traverse for a bit i have heard of some fresh finds there was really hoping to have had better luck by now but if i dont find anything in traverse i will be heading back to the southern part of the state (where i should have stayed they have been having some good finds) but all i can do is look.... thanks for all the info


----------



## robert17 (Mar 8, 2017)

found about a pound today 3 yellows in eaton rapids and went back and picked the small ones that i left to grow from my trip to lansing last weakened


----------



## robert17 (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

robert17 said:


> View attachment 1834
> found about a pound today 3 yellows in eaton rapids and went back and picked the small ones that i left to grow from my trip to lansing last weakened


A great picture of a perfect Morel. Thank you


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

robert17 said:


> View attachment 1834
> found about a pound today 3 yellows in eaton rapids and went back and picked the small ones that i left to grow from my trip to lansing last weakened


Robert...
#1-nice shot dude
#2- a little butter and garlic and that snail next to it would be a tasty treat.
#3- dont let Elmgirl find out that you found shrooms in Lansing...lol


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

vern said:


> _*Hay...have you people considered seeking psychiatric help or is it just way to late for that...*_


Way too late. Kind of like a serious drug addiction. No cure and no hope for the afflicted. But way better than most afflictions. Gets you out in the woods where we really belong anyways.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

well thanks for all the updates... i have just come out of the woods found only 3 morels  but im back on the road (dealing with my serious addiction vern lol) heading back to where ive gotten some info that there are some shrooms! so we will see i plan on heading home around 9 tomorrow evening so ill give it all i got until then, and maybe check into some other hobbies while im here like the bear im dying to hunt well good luck to every one out searching


----------



## Henshoncho (Apr 13, 2017)

Hey elmgirl have some friends in the UP and they say morel's are popping good up there!


----------



## Henshoncho (Apr 13, 2017)

Elmgirl go to Curan area for bear! My friend would love to get rid of the one that got into her dumpster Friday.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

well not much but ive only hunted in michigan twice and didnt really have much time this trip but i did scout some really good places, and i was amazed at how desolate it was at a couple of the spots and while i did not find any morels in the northern part of the state i got to see some beautiful areas ive only been up north for the boyne fest and never have really had time to go out and about i have alot to learn about hunting northern michigan, while ive been hunting morels since i was knee hi i feel hunting in michigan is alot different... i do know my trees for the most part but have some studying to do where pines are concerned, i keep getting alot of "in the pines" and everyone referring to jack pines... i guess i will be studying up...


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

OldElm" here! Has anybody else ever ran into a person getting sick after eating morels, or developed any allergy to them???
The reason I'm asking is the last two times my oldest ate morels, she got sick about an hour later & tossed Em, the thing is she's been raised eating them. Pretty weird for us!!!!
She did have some wine with them, and that's the only thing different from her brother & I who also ate the exact same meal with her. Thoughts?
For now I'm just gone tell her to never eat them again, and just hand all she picks over to me.


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

Old elm, never heard of that before. Having her give all her mushrooms to you sounds like a great idea. But I guess if you really love her you should have try eating them without the wine. Could be the problem. Then you'll know for sure if it's the shrooms or not.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate your thoughts on my question about my daughter getting sick. Guess it's just one of those things! She love's the HUNT aspect of mushroom forageing so I'm not to worried about her not wanting to go any more..... Just more to give away to the old folks who can't get out.
The mushroom season is on & goes until freeze up for us.
Happy hunting to all!!


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

stcroix rob said:


> OldElm" here! Has anybody else ever ran into a person getting sick after eating morels, or developed any allergy to them???
> The reason I'm asking is the last two times my oldest ate morels, she got sick about an hour later & tossed Em, the thing is she's been raised eating them. Pretty weird for us!!!!
> She did have some wine with them, and that's the only thing different from her brother & I who also ate the exact same meal with her. Thoughts?
> For now I'm just gone tell her to never eat them again, and just hand all she picks over to me.


I have heard a few times that alcohol and Morels do not mix well. Try again without the alcohol and I think results will be different.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

stcroix rob said:


> OldElm" here! Has anybody else ever ran into a person getting sick after eating morels, or developed any allergy to them???
> The reason I'm asking is the last two times my oldest ate morels, she got sick about an hour later & tossed Em, the thing is she's been raised eating them. Pretty weird for us!!!!
> She did have some wine with them, and that's the only thing different from her brother & I who also ate the exact same meal with her. Thoughts?
> For now I'm just gone tell her to never eat them again, and just hand all she picks over to me.


me too! ive been eating morels since i was just a lil thing brought back some from the trip up to michigan got sick also again last night i wasnt sure if it was from the morels....


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Heading up Friday morning any words of wisdom?


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

mmh said:


> Heading up Friday morning any words of wisdom?


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

mmh said:


> Heading up Friday morning any words of wisdom?


Drive fast, walk slowly.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

vern said:


> View attachment 1915


Vern, I don't know how I have gotten this far in life without your help.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

morelas must-shroom said:


> Drive fast, walk slowly.


I can do the walk slowly thing but I cant keep up with you on the highway.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

mmh said:


> Vern, I don't know how I have gotten this far in life without your help.


Just doin what i can boss..just doin what i can..lol


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Jack, Henshoncho
Any reports, ideas, suggestions? I need to try to make the best plan possible for the family trip this weekend. Any and all of your wisdom will be appreciated


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

mmh said:


> Heading up Friday morning any words of wisdom?


Bring plenty of bug spray. The skeeters & ticks are terrible. I had some ticks on me just from cutting the lawn.


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

mmh, good luck this weekend. May your bags be full. You too elmgirl if you make the trip .


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Tha


morelas must-shroom said:


> mmh, good luck this weekend. May your bags be full. You too elmgirl if you make the trip .


 Thanks Morelas, Hope you have a safe and productive time up North.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

elmgirl said:


> i do know my trees for the most part but have some studying to do where pines are concerned, i keep getting alot of "in the pines" and everyone referring to jack pines... i guess i will be studying up...


Unless something has changed, Jack Pines are only good to hunt after a burn. ( Fuzzy Foots ) Other then that they are only good for Suillus and Matzies, in the Fall.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

jack said:


> Unless something has changed, Jack Pines are only good to hunt after a burn. ( Fuzzy Foots ) Other then that they are only good for Suillus and Matzies, in the Fall.


Thanks jack... Yea when I got back home to Indiana I started doing some reading on Michigan woods. I think some people were just trying to throw me off lol but it wasn't like I was hitting the woods in search of tons of morels while that would've been great it's more of just a hobby for me I actually think it's kind of funny that everyone is so secretive in Michigan but I can definitely see why there are some "very serious" mushroom pickers there that I could tell were only out to make a quick buck....


----------



## Henshoncho (Apr 13, 2017)

Most of the areas I pick in do not have a lot of trillium, mostly trout Lilly. No may apple. They do not grow this far up. Never seen anything in the pines. Haven't been out for blondes yet. Anyone still picking? Want to get out one more time! How bout it Jack? What are you picking?


----------



## Henshoncho (Apr 13, 2017)

Hey mmh! Jack is right about the bug spray! Black nats tore me up! The only advice I have is better stay outta my spots! Lol. Going to try and get out later today or tomorrow. I'll take a look under my apple trees and go for a walk down my road. Usually can pick a few from the ditch. Happy hunting!


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Henshoncho said:


> How bout it Jack? What are you picking?


I'm just hunting my immediate area which is always a little behind everywhere else and I've been finding small to medium size Whites. The cold weather has really hurt the crop. Yesterday it was 84º and this morning it was 34º I think that kind of stunts the growth temporarily. I guess time will tell. I'm looking forward to Summer Shrooms like Chanterelles and such. I have a variety of Chanterelles that grow around me, the Ghost Chanterelle ( Cantharellus phasmatis ) being the dominate one. They are really big & meaty.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

jack said:


> I'm just hunting my immediate area which is always a little behind everywhere else and I've been finding small to medium size Whites. The cold weather has really hurt the crop. Yesterday it was 84º and this morning it was 34º I think that kind of stunts the growth temporarily. I guess time will tell. I'm looking forward to Summer Shrooms like Chanterelles and such. I have a variety of Chanterelles that grow around me, the Ghost Chanterelle ( Cantharellus phasmatis ) being the dominate one. They are really big & meaty.



Damn Jack, now you went & started it!! I had some grand idea of getting some shit done around the yard & house, but now you've distracted me.
Ha Ha


----------



## Henshoncho (Apr 13, 2017)

Yeah Jack! Darn it! Was trying to stay home. I killed all of my peppers and tomato plants in the hoophouse! Got too hot in there when I was out picking blacks. I did pick hundreds of big blacks this season. Want to get some white for a couple of people who aren't able to go anymore due to health issues. Nothing under the apple trees, at least not yet! Usually pick those in June. Nothing in the ditch either! Found the asparagus patch and not a sprout! It's not to early for the asparagus is it?


----------



## Henshoncho (Apr 13, 2017)

Jack are you a mycologist?


----------



## Henshoncho (Apr 13, 2017)

If you get some guinea foul for your yard they help keep the tick population down!


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Henshoncho said:


> Jack are you a mycologist?


Not a Mycologist, I just have been studying them for about 40 years. I also used to belong to the Michigan Mushroom Hunters Club since the early 80's and had the privilege of hunting with the late Alexander H. Smith, his daughter Nancy and a couple of others.
If I get any kind of fowl at my house, they won't last long. Have too many yotes and fox around. I live in the middle of the woods.


----------



## Joshua (May 17, 2017)

Is there any white morels still around I just started hunting this year and only found a couple blacks


----------



## Joshua (May 17, 2017)

I'm In the Gaylord area


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Other Mushrooms are up, I am Northwest of you and I think at least here blacks are done.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Joshua said:


> Is there any white morels still around I just started hunting this year and only found a couple blacks


Whites should be going in full force right now. These are from my yard.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

jack said:


> Whites should be going in full force right now. These are from my yard.
> Hi Jack..(remind me not to say that if i run into you at the airport..lol).
> How about letting me relocate my RV into your backyard, i promise not to take (very many) of your private Morel stash in your yard...
> It must be nice to walk out the back door and gather up a bowlful for dinner when an old man like me has to hunt high and low through the bush to do the same. must be nice pal...wish i was you right now..lmao
> Keep up the good work that you do here and may we all prosper from what we all learn from each other...peace out , Vern


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi Jack..(remind me not to say that if i run into you at the airport..lol).
How about letting me relocate my RV into your backyard, i promise not to take (very many) of your private Morel stash in your yard... 
It must be nice to walk out the back door and gather up a bowlful for dinner when an old man like me has to hunt high and low through the bush to do the same. must be nice pal...wish i was you right now..lmao
Keep up the good work that you do here and may we all prosper from what we all learn from each other...peace out , Vern


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

Henshoncho said:


> Most of the areas I pick in do not have a lot of trillium, mostly trout Lilly. No may apple. They do not grow this far up. Never seen anything in the pines. Haven't been out for blondes yet. Anyone still picking? Want to get out one more time! How bout it Jack? What are you picking?


Henshoncho, I just got back from a little north of you. They are grays And yellows around ,but they were hard to find. At least for me in my spots. I think the up and down weather has things a bit messed up.


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey Jack and anyone else who knows hot to hunt black morels in northern Michigan. I need some advice. Any suggestions or help would be greatly appreciated. First of all approximately when does the black morel season usually start around Gaylord. Secondly what kind of trees and habitat do you target. And lastly what is a popal tree. I've heard them described as aspen,birch, popular or any tree with gray bark . I've never hunted black morels before, but would like to start next year. Thanks.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Jack, Henshoncho  Any opinions on how long this season is going to last?


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

vern said:


> Hi Jack..(remind me not to say that if i run into you at the airport..lol).
> How about letting me relocate my RV into your backyard, i promise not to take (very many) of your private Morel stash in your yard...
> It must be nice to walk out the back door and gather up a bowlful for dinner when an old man like me has to hunt high and low through the bush to do the same. must be nice pal...wish i was you right now..lmao
> Keep up the good work that you do here and may we all prosper from what we all learn from each other...peace out , Vern


Vern, I have already planed on moving into his tool shed so get in line Pal.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Home at 4:30 today. Sunday was a total bust, not much time in the woods and other issues. found 28 on Saturday and that was all she wrote.


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

mmh said:


> Home at 4:30 today. Sunday was a total bust, not much time in the woods and other issues. found 28 on Saturday and that was all she wrote.


Sorry  your trip didn't work out mmh. Sounds like you might be heading back up aka your query as to the length of the season. If you do good luck.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

morelas must-shroom said:


> Sorry your trip didn't work out mmh. Sounds like you might be heading back up aka your query as to the length of the season. If you do good luck.


Thanks, I have a Graduation party Saturday but I could have my car packed and make it up before dark but may have a hared time getting off work on Tuesday. If things are still going on up North Ill try to make something work.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

morelas must-shroom said:


> Hey Jack and anyone else who knows hot to hunt black morels in northern Michigan.


Usually around Gaylord the Blacks should start mid to late April and run till the Whites start, depending on the weather. Poplar and Aspen are the same tree. You'll have to Google it to see what the bark & leaves look like. There won't be any leaves out when the Blacks start up.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

@jack how long does the season typically last in northern michigan


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

jack said:


> Usually around Gaylord the Blacks should start mid to late April and run till the Whites start, depending on the weather. Poplar and Aspen are the same tree. You'll have to Google it to see what the bark & leaves look like. There won't be any leaves out when the Blacks start up.


Thanks for the info Jack. Damn, I didn't know they started that early. Guess I'll be juggling my time here and there more than I thought. I know aspen trees so I guess I'm good to go. Thanks again. Hope you do good the rest of the year.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

elmgirl said:


> @jack how long does the season typically last in northern michigan


Between the Black & Whites it usually starts around the middle of April on into June, although June is kind of rare.


----------



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

I've personally hunted Northern MI lower peninsula for 28 years in a row except not for last 5 I've found them up to the end of the first week of June. Spoke with an old timer who went up to Boyne City for 50 years and he said he only goes up the first week of June. He says usually 15 mushrooms may weigh up to 20 pounds. I believe him as in June the ones I've found are very large. This year there was such a prolonged period of drought. Not sure if it will hurt it any though since there is some rain now.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Trying to weasel a Vacation day from work for next Tuesday, If I can do it Ill be heading up late Saturday afternoon. (Have a graduation party for Grand daughter early afternoon)
Jack, I would appreciate you keeping me up to date on the progress of the season. I have another Graduation the following Saturday but could leave from there if things are not done. Thanks


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Mannnn now I want to try my luck one more time, but I'm so behind at work lol although I just about cannot resist


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

I am heading up Saturday, hope to have more finds than last weekend.
Jack, I will be on the west side of 75 Sunday and if I'm not finding many will head to your side Monday to an area that I cant go with the family and maybe Mushroom camp 2014, If so I will give you a call to see if you are free. We met at Talley's before so maybe this time the Hotel, Ill buy you one or as many as you want.


----------



## O H I O (May 27, 2017)

Hi Folks,

First time poster here.
Wanted to come on and give some encouragement to the folks headed to Gaylord this weekend.
I think the season is very close to done. The rain is turning a lot of the mushrooms bad quickly.
I don't know about the jumbo yellows though.
I went up 2 times this year. The end of last week Fri/Sat and then this week Thurs/Fri.
I did a half day hunt on Thursday and a half day hunt Friday then headed home.
The woods have been walked hard. Every dead elm had a good trampling around them.
I was able to find 309 on the first hunt (a week ago) with my daughter and found 384 this hunt.
I saw a lot of what we call here dryad saddles. They were very fresh.
Good luck out there folks , and have a great weekend.

I will try and post a few pictures here shortly.

O H I O


----------



## O H I O (May 27, 2017)

Here are a few pictures of the adventure.


----------



## O H I O (May 27, 2017)

This beautiful baby deer is what I found growing under one of the dead elms.
Took a few pictures and left so Momma could come back.









O H I O


----------



## O H I O (May 27, 2017)

There are a few in this picture if you look closely.
Ended up being 122 under and around this tree.


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

O H I O said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> First time poster here.
> Wanted to come on and give some encouragement to the folks headed to Gaylord this weekend.
> ...


Wow! Nice finds OHIO. Great pics too.


----------



## O H I O (May 27, 2017)

Thanks Morelas.
Both hunts were great. I would probably go back up one more time but I have to get ready for a trip out to Utah that the wife and I are going to take here in a couple weeks. Have to get my truck ready for Moab. It handles the Michigan back roads fine but the Utah desert is a rough place.
Good luck to all headed up there this weekend.
oh , and be ready for slow traffic and full campgrounds. From South of Saginaw all the way up it was solid traffic.
Look at the Northbound lanes. It was like that for 100 miles or more.








O H I O


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

O H I O said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> First time poster here.
> Wanted to come on and give some encouragement to the folks headed to Gaylord this weekend.
> ...


Thanks for the posts/pics Gives me optimism, hope to find many of the nice ones you showed. I am getting to the point of a kid on x-mas eve right now.


----------



## O H I O (May 27, 2017)

mmh ,
I think you will do great up there. A week ago they were much smaller and harder to see. This week they are large and light colored. You can spot em quite a ways off. And if there is a spot that you know of that is north of Gaylord it may pay off to try as well.
O H I O


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

mmh if you get a chance let me know how your doing I think I'm gonna head up after I take my granddaughter home tomorrow around 2


----------



## O H I O (May 27, 2017)

I gave a popcorn bowl full to my Mom and Dad and a popcorn bowl full to my In Laws and a bag full to my 86 and 87 year old aunts. It feels so good to see those smiles and see the excitement and hear the stories of days gone by. It just doesn't get any better.
Had a few for supper just plain and simple fried in butter with a little hot spice and some chicken.
O H I O


----------



## O H I O (May 27, 2017)

mmh and Elmgirl,
Good luck up there. Don't be discouraged if the trees looked stomped around. Just widen your circle around the tree and pick up the outter ones that a lot of folks miss.
I found at least 40 that way.
O H I O


----------



## Neecienee (May 17, 2017)

Hubby(morelcommander) is up in Gaylord area and found a pound or so and so did his buddy.


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

elmgirl said:


> mmh if you get a chance let me know how your doing I think I'm gonna head up after I take my granddaughter home tomorrow around 2


yeah girl...mmh is due to call me at about 4pm tomorrow with an update that i will post here asap


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

OHIO it's good to hear stories of people passing them on to the ones who can't get out to get em


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

@jack was wondering if you could tell me what this is, I've never seen it in Indiana but it was all over where I hunted in Michigan this time around. I kind of thought maybe daffodil...


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

@jack


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

*Elmgirl, *Can't give you the exact species but they are either Disciotis or Peziza, common " Cup Fungus "


----------



## Neecienee (May 17, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> View attachment 2197
> @jack


Brown cup mushroom. We have them in Indiana too. My understanding is that they are not edible.


----------



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

Wondering if anyone's been finding them still around Gaylord?


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Jack, Could you give me a timeline on the best tasting summer to fall mushrooms? Thank you


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Hope everyone's summer has been safe and enjoyable so far.


----------

